# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی شهر های شمالی

## abcde

سلام. کسی اینجا هست که توی یکی از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی مازندران، گیلان، بابل یا گلستان درس بخونه؟ میتونید ( جدای از رنکینگ ها ) این دانشگاه ها (یا شهر ها) رو مقایسه کنید؟
رنکینگ ها هم فرق میکنن هر بار اما در کل مثل اینکه ترتیبش اینطوره : مازندران، بابل، گیلان، گلستان

----------


## abcde

کسی نیست ؟

----------


## MM_IR

سلام . من خودم مازندران میخونم و گرگانیم . از لحاظ سطح علمی که خب دانشگاه مازندران بهتره ولی اگه از لحاظ شهر بخوام مقایسه کنم : گرگان از همه لحاظ بهتره ضمن اینکه علوم پزشکی مازندران 10-15 کیلومتری از شهر پرت هست اما خب گرگان اینطوری نیس علوم پزشکیش .
در رابطه بقیه مواردی که هم ذکر کردید{گیلان ، بابل ) اطلاعات زیادی ندارم

----------


## dars

من خودم ما گرگانم دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زیاد خارج از شهر نیست نزدیکه 
ولی میخوام بدونم دانشگاه بابل چه جوریاس؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

گیلان دانشگاهش کنار اتوبانه و تا توشیبا یکم فاصله داره
توشیبا برسی دیگه میشه شرق رشت و خوب منطقه خوشگل شهریشه
خودم دانشجو نیستم
گیلان نه سرده نه گرم بارون هم زیاد داره
اگه قبول بشی که خوبه

----------

